# 35 it's just a number right?



## PatTabs

Hi ladies, I probably should have intro'd the correct way when I joined two weeks ago but after reading the great success stories and hearing so much hope i thought i should so here goes..

I'm 35 lord knows how quickly that happened but it did, with DH for nearly 12 years and married just under 2, always wanted babies but we only seriously started thinking about children last year and delayed trying as I started a new job, so after 2 months of NTNP I bought a CBFM and seriously started our first TTC cycle in December.

I'm feeling hopeful and desperately trying not to symptom spot and start stressing or thinking if age is a big factor (I've read all info I just don't want to buy it) but am now in the TWW/DPO5 and I just want to know!! I have resisted buying any tests and was hoping there might be someone in a similar situation who just wants to chat, no obsessive symptom spotting but sharing any concerns and laughs..

Hoping to hear from some young over 35s like me :winkwink:

If not baby dust to all...(have loved embracing the TTC lingo!!)


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust:


----------



## alison29

Hi, welcome!


----------



## PatTabs

Thanks both! Wasn't expecting any replies so soon, am browsing a number of threads whilst waiting for DH to come home...trying to avoid any symptom spotting ones but being drawn in regardless....


----------



## dachsundmom

I know it is tough, but do yourself a favor and don't SS...you will drive yourself :wacko:...this I promise.:hugs:


----------



## PatTabs

dachsundmom said:


> I know it is tough, but do yourself a favor and don't SS...you will drive yourself :wacko:...this I promise.:hugs:

You are absolutely right! I will try not too, think i have already manifested a symptom which cant be good...I just never thought I would obsess about this so much..came as a bit of a shock! :dohh:

Time to log off and make dinner instead..


----------



## crystal443

Hi and welcome:flower: feel free to jump on any of threads and join in, the ladies are great on here:hugs: I'm 37 and I have no idea how that happened either:shrug: it sneaks up that's for sure :)


----------



## anorak

Hi PatTabs I am in the same boat as you. A young 35, and just realised that I am actually 35 and that I do want a baby! I have just come off the evil Cerazette and already had a near normal period, I just want the results now as I am so scared I have left it too late. Anyhoo, welcome!!! x


----------



## PatTabs

Crystal and Anorak thanks for the welcome! 

It's funny isn't.. how you're a 20 something partying and enjoying life and suddenly everything clicks happy long term relationship, career and then it's like baby alert appears and it's all you can think about!

90% of my good friends have a child and are now on number two or three but I'm only just starting and it just a different feeling as they've been there done it, got the baby and don't seem to understand how I feel. 

:dust:: to you both, be really interested how you are getting on..are you using the CBFM as well?


----------



## anorak

Iam not yet, as I don't get my OV for a few days yet. I am almost scared to go out and get CBFM as I am worried about the result. :cry:


----------



## Keableg

Hi,
I'm new here - this is only my second post! I'm 35 (press age is 29) and now TTC. I'm worried I won't be able to work out a cycle as I'm PCOS and when not on the pill my gap between periods averages at 2 years! Really scared it may all be for nothing.
Is there hope?!


----------



## anorak

There is always hope! :dust:


----------



## PatTabs

Keableg said:


> Hi,
> I'm new here - this is only my second post! I'm 35 (press age is 29) and now TTC. I'm worried I won't be able to work out a cycle as I'm PCOS and when not on the pill my gap between periods averages at 2 years! Really scared it may all be for nothing.
> Is there hope?!

Hey there Keableg..I'm with Anorak... there is ALWAYS hope and failing that fabulous science...my sister in law went through 4 rounds of IVF and now has my beautiful nephew who is 15 mths old so there any many options open to us all.

I felt good today, on my way home I stopped for groceries and a quick stop via Boots and they have a Buy One Half Price on all Ovulation/Pregnancy test kits and all I bought was the ovulation kits no tests as had resolved not to even purchase one until AF was overdue, no point getting disappointed by a silly stick!

Anorak - if you can afford to I would recommend the CBFM of course I personally can't vouch for it yet (!) but everything I have read and the reviews here are so, so positive..there must be something to it?! Well that's what I'm telling myself :winkwink:


----------



## Keableg

Hi Anorak and Pat Tabs,
Thanks for the messages. I've got to remain positive to get positive I suppose!
One step at a time and we'll all get there.:winkwink:
x


----------



## truly_blessed

Hi ladies, technically I don't belong here anymore ... but I spent a long time here up until May last year ... and I turned 42 in Dec. 35 is not too late, no matter what the press say. My advice is to get any tests done sooner rather than later just to be sure there aren't any easily fixed issues ( and whilst its all free on the nhs if you are in the uk, some trusts stop treatment at 37/38!)

good luck xx


----------



## Garnet

I had my last two at 36 and 39 so it not to late...


----------



## PatTabs

Garnet, TrulyB - thanks for the encouragement..I'm very much the optimist but am liable to dips and just hearing your success is enough get back on the pluses! My sister conceived at 34 and 38 so am hoping the fertility genes went to me as well!

I think I mentioned am in the TWW at the moment and I honestly can't say that I have had any symptoms bar manifestations in my head but the only thing that is strange is I have been having terrible heaviness after eating and ...TMI the need to burp...been letting myself think is because I am comfort eating too much in order to not get my hopes up though rather than it could be a symptom...anyway I still am focused on not testing until after my AF due date comes which is the 13th...hoping you all can help keep my resolve over the next 6 days!!


----------



## anorak

My Mum had me when se was 38. I am hoping that I have her genes! I do with everything else! :thumbup:


----------



## Titi

Hi Ladies-can I jump in the thread? Need some company! I'm in a similar situation, PatTabs-been with DH 11 years, just married a little over 3-young 36 also don't know how it got here this quick-seems I SHOULD have all the time in the world! Only, we started ttc when I was 33 and I'm still here : (


----------



## Leikela

Welcome Pat!!

We are in the same boat too! I am 35, TTC #1 and AF is due on the 12th or 13th, as I am never regular. A part of me too does feel as though since I am 35, it will take longer than usual to conceive, but then part of me is optimistic on it happening soon. I guess we will both know towards the end of this week! I am one that refuses to get my hopes up and test sooner. I did that last cycle and it was not fun to see all those BFN's. :)

Baby dust to all!! :dust:


----------



## PatTabs

Leikela said:


> Welcome Pat!!
> 
> We are in the same boat too! I am 35, TTC #1 and AF is due on the 12th or 13th, as I am never regular. A part of me too does feel as though since I am 35, it will take longer than usual to conceive, but then part of me is optimistic on it happening soon. I guess we will both know towards the end of this week! I am one that refuses to get my hopes up and test sooner. I did that last cycle and it was not fun to see all those BFN's. :)
> 
> Baby dust to all!! :dust:

Thanks Leikela...let's hang on together I have no desire to see a BFN so not buying any tests was the only way to go!!
FX'd the our resolve reaps rewards :thumbup:



Titi said:


> Hi Ladies-can I jump in the thread? Need some company! I'm in a similar situation, PatTabs-been with DH 11 years, just married a little over 3-young 36 also don't know how it got here this quick-seems I SHOULD have all the time in the world! Only, we started ttc when I was 33 and I'm still here : (

Of course! :flower: the more the merrier! I know what you mean about the company, I have so many friends the same age but all have had their first or second child and my concerns just don't seem to figure for them, I guess it's just hard to comprehend for those who have not had to worry?

I was feeling quite positive over the weekend but had a terrible day at work today and was so wound up, even more so on the drive home and then started to fret even more about stress making it more difficult to conceive! By the time I got home I was a wreck and just wanted to quit work to concentrate on baby-making! How ridiculous is that?! :dohh:

Think I just a good nights sleep!! Hope all well with all you ladies and hoping your Monday was better than mine....!


----------



## Titi

Thank you! Sorry about the stress. I think it's a weird thing....stress. They say it can seriously impact ability to conceive yet women in war zones, etc. get pregnant all the time!!

Hope your Monday evening is better than the morning : )


----------



## Leikela

Pat,

Sorry to hear about your Monday! I had a pretty stressful one at work today too. I am a social worker and had to move a client to a new placement today. Those are never fun and draining at that... Here is to a better Tuesday for us both!

Titi,

Yeah, it crazy how the human race survives and carries on, even in a war zone! Perhaps, the body gets used to that constant level of stress and conception just happens! Interesting either way though. :)


----------



## Torontogal

PatTabs said:


> Hi ladies, I probably should have intro'd the correct way when I joined two weeks ago but after reading the great success stories and hearing so much hope i thought i should so here goes..
> 
> I'm 35 lord knows how quickly that happened but it did, with DH for nearly 12 years and married just under 2, always wanted babies but we only seriously started thinking about children last year and delayed trying as I started a new job, so after 2 months of NTNP I bought a CBFM and seriously started our first TTC cycle in December.
> 
> I'm feeling hopeful and desperately trying not to symptom spot and start stressing or thinking if age is a big factor (I've read all info I just don't want to buy it) but am now in the TWW/DPO5 and I just want to know!! I have resisted buying any tests and was hoping there might be someone in a similar situation who just wants to chat, no obsessive symptom spotting but sharing any concerns and laughs..
> 
> Hoping to hear from some young over 35s like me :winkwink:
> 
> If not baby dust to all...(have loved embracing the TTC lingo!!)

Hi sorry I hope you don't mind preggos popping in but I am a "young" over 35 too, started ttc at 36 and 4 months, got a positive 2nd cycle, will be just over 37 at delivery. I have had a lot of people in my life struggle with infertility and this heightened my sensitivity to fertility related issues and motivated us to try earlier than either of us would have planned otherwise. But 35 is just a number and from what I've read, even though fertility drops a bit after 35 it really doesn't just "drop" like that. It is still a gradual slope so at 35 (and the years following that - 36, 37 etc.) you have every reason to be very optimistic. I wish you the very best of luck and baby dust. 

BTW if you want a good read about fertility check this out: www.fertility.ca


----------



## PatTabs

Ahh congratulations T'Gal....that is really good to hear I needed to hear that today, I feel like AF is on its way and was trying to stay positive..but as DH keeps reminding me it is our first month TTC so there is no need to worry just yet but thanks for the words and will def read the article......good luck with your first!! :happydance:

Leikela - wow I am in admiration for jobs such as yours I have a very corporate office job and in comparison is nothing like what you must deal with..on a positive note I had a much better day but that could be due leaving work sharply and now firmly ensconced on the sofa for the night! How is your resolve holding up? I have to admit am torn between just hurrying AF to arrive so I can move to the next cycle or wishing I can get to the weekend without it showing and buying my first test!

Titi - my drive into work this morning I made sure to push the feelings of any stress out of mind (but that was after reading my blackberry at 5am and seeing better news) its sad but true, anything for a quiet day though and thankfully it was! How is yours shaping up?

Sending you all lots of positive thoughts for a Tuesday and of course a sprinkling of :dust:


----------



## Leikela

PatTabs said:


> Leikela - wow I am in admiration for jobs such as yours I have a very corporate office job and in comparison is nothing like what you must deal with..on a positive note I had a much better day but that could be due leaving work sharply and now firmly ensconced on the sofa for the night! How is your resolve holding up? I have to admit am torn between just hurrying AF to arrive so I can move to the next cycle or wishing I can get to the weekend without it showing and buying my first test!

Well thanks Pat! My job is stressful at times but then there are the rewarding times as well. I try to keep that in perspective. The population I work with are the developmentally disabled. Some of them are just dolls and they remind you what life is truly about- helping one another and loving one another. I am starting to sound like a Beatles song... LOL But today was much better and glad to hear that your day ended up ok too! :)

I hear ya where AF is concerned! I feel her lurking in every part of my lower abdomen! I suspect she will ride in on either tomorrow or Thursday. Like you said, the sooner the better to get on with the next cycle! It will be cycle #3 for me. Hey, 3 times is a charm! I am going to use OPK's this time around too.


----------



## PatTabs

Leikela said:


> I hear ya where AF is concerned! I feel her lurking in every part of my lower abdomen! I suspect she will ride in on either tomorrow or Thursday. Like you said, the sooner the better to get on with the next cycle! It will be cycle #3 for me. Hey, 3 times is a charm! I am going to use OPK's this time around too.

Hey Leikela..saw your post on the testing thread..sounds positive that you have made it to Thursday!! Got everything crossed for you...

I've felt very PMT like since Sunday, BBs quite sore and am really sleepy. I am CD29 today and usually have a 28/29 day cycle but am sure I have been stressing enough for it just to be different this month!
We invested in a CBFM, its only our first month using it but its really simple to use, maybe you should give that a whirl if you are thinking of using OPKs? But I really hope you don't need to!!

:dust:


----------



## Leikela

Thanks Pat!! My fingers are crossed for you too! :) :dust:

My boobs are sore as well and I am very tired too. Today at work it really felt as though she had arrived but still nothing. We will see. I only have a digital left so if she isn't here by Sunday, I will use that.

When are you planning on testing? I thought about a CBFM but they are a little costly so I was going to try the OPK's first and see if I am successful. If not, CBFM is on the list if I keep getting BFN's. :)


----------



## PatTabs

:hugs: Leikela so sorry to hear the witch got you.

As you say time for the next month and it will be yours, our year!!

The CBFM is pricey I got mine from Amazon for £60 and the sticks are £20 for 20 so can see the cost mounting but have been on the CBFM forums and there are ways to reduce the number of sticks to use once it understands your cycle..but OPK just a good an option too!

:dust::dust: to you as ever....


----------



## Leikela

Thanks Pat!!

Hey, you're still IN for this month!! I am excited for you!! Keeping my fingers and toes crossed!! :) As long as AF stays away, you just might be buying your first set of tests!!

Mega baby dust to you! :dust:


----------



## BabyDreamz...

Titi said:


> Hi Ladies-can I jump in the thread? Need some company! I'm in a similar situation, PatTabs-been with DH 11 years, just married a little over 3-young 36 also don't know how it got here this quick-seems I SHOULD have all the time in the world! Only, we started ttc when I was 33 and I'm still here : (

Keableg,
Of course at 35 it's not too late! That's why we are here, and we will all get out BFP. When I sarted charting, it did become an obsession pretty quickly. Both my fiance and daughter wanted to know how I could stare at a chart for hours---(they thought it was my own, heheee), and I found myself logging numerous hours on research. I still chart, but don't sympton spot anymore. It will consume you. I take my temp daily, do OPK's and that's about it. I don't even POAS really anymore after all the $ wasted on preg tests. You will get your BFP in no time probably! 

Sidenote: Titi, can you private message me about your mini-IVF. I've done some reading on it, but would like to talk to someone first hand. Thanks!


----------



## PatTabs

Hi ladies sorry been a while I lost this thread and just couldn't see it for looking!

How are you all? 

Well it just goes to show 35 is just a number, it's one day since my test and I still can't believe it, honestly don't know about charting but the CBFM definitely helped pinpoint when to BD and I think the sperm meets egg plan is worth it as we BD'd every other high day and the day I O'd/ had the first peak.

Thinking of you all and lets keep that positive vibe up...:thumbup:

:dust:


----------



## Leikela

Pattabs,

How have you been doing? How are you feeling with that little bean in there? :)


----------



## truly_blessed

Just noticed this has been updated. 35 is def just a number, my daughter is now 26 days old and no one has barred an eyelid either personally or in the medical profession. Good luck everyone. X


----------



## Leikela

Congrats on your new bundle of joy truly_blessed! Did you have a smooth pregnancy? I am almost 4 weeks in and am feeling VERY crampy. Almost scary cramping but no bleeding.


----------



## truly_blessed

Yes it was very smooth although birth was emc. I was pal so very nervous and was crampy up until about 10 weeks but the rest was plain sailing apart from being uncomfortable. Congratulations!


----------



## Leikela

Thanks! And glad to hear the cramping is normal. :)


----------



## AmeliaLily

Leikela said:


> Congrats on your new bundle of joy truly_blessed! Did you have a smooth pregnancy? I am almost 4 weeks in and am feeling VERY crampy. Almost scary cramping but no bleeding.

Hey leikela, 

I was glad to read this. I am the same amount pregnant as you and very crampy! It's scary. I'm 34 and conceived 6 months after stopping pill but really 2 months of ttc properly with opks etc.


----------



## Leikela

AmeliaLily said:


> Leikela said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on your new bundle of joy truly_blessed! Did you have a smooth pregnancy? I am almost 4 weeks in and am feeling VERY crampy. Almost scary cramping but no bleeding.
> 
> Hey leikela,
> 
> I was glad to read this. I am the same amount pregnant as you and very crampy! It's scary. I'm 34 and conceived 6 months after stopping pill but really 2 months of ttc properly with opks etc.Click to expand...

Amelia,

Congrats on your BFP!! :) And it looks as if we are spot on for due dates! :) I was nervous at first but have read others describing cramping. As I am typing, I am feeling some cramping. It seems to be worse at night for me. I read that it is normal up until 10 or 12 weeks. :)


----------



## AmeliaLily

Leikela said:


> AmeliaLily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leikela said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on your new bundle of joy truly_blessed! Did you have a smooth pregnancy? I am almost 4 weeks in and am feeling VERY crampy. Almost scary cramping but no bleeding.
> 
> Hey leikela,
> 
> I was glad to read this. I am the same amount pregnant as you and very crampy! It's scary. I'm 34 and conceived 6 months after stopping pill but really 2 months of ttc properly with opks etc.Click to expand...
> 
> Amelia,
> 
> Congrats on your BFP!! :) And it looks as if we are spot on for due dates! :) I was nervous at first but have read others describing cramping. As I am typing, I am feeling some cramping. It seems to be worse at night for me. I read that it is normal up until 10 or 12 weeks. :)Click to expand...

Yea the cramping just never seems to stop! It is worse at night it can keep me awake at nights sometimes!! Yea it seems we are spot on the same dates! I haven't seen anyone yet I'm just going on when I think I ovulated. Are you in US or UK? I'm UK.


----------



## Kasgreenbean

Hi and yes IT IS just a number!! Actually been doing a lot of reading and it seems to me that fertility has less to do with the number and is more about our biological age which is something we can aid. 

i am utterly optimistic and am totally convinced it will happen soon. I'm 6#ttc1. All easier said than done of course and I have caved in to testing bbt, cervix & cm - because I think it arms me we more info about my body, probably stuff i shoulda known before and didnt :/

Yay for your positivity and yes it is just a number!! Baby dust x


----------



## Leikela

AmeliaLily said:


> Yea the cramping just never seems to stop! It is worse at night it can keep me awake at nights sometimes!! Yea it seems we are spot on the same dates! I haven't seen anyone yet I'm just going on when I think I ovulated. Are you in US or UK? I'm UK.

I haven't seen anyone yet either. This Friday, the 24th, I have my first appointment. And I am in the US. I did live in the UK for two years though when I was in grade school. I loved it over there. I lived outside Twickenham (sp?) one year and then the second year I lived in Strawberry Hill closer to London. :)


----------



## smurfy

AmeliaLily said:


> Leikela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmeliaLily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leikela said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on your new bundle of joy truly_blessed! Did you have a smooth pregnancy? I am almost 4 weeks in and am feeling VERY crampy. Almost scary cramping but no bleeding.
> 
> Hey leikela,
> 
> I was glad to read this. I am the same amount pregnant as you and very crampy! It's scary. I'm 34 and conceived 6 months after stopping pill but really 2 months of ttc properly with opks etc.Click to expand...
> 
> Amelia,
> 
> Congrats on your BFP!! :) And it looks as if we are spot on for due dates! :) I was nervous at first but have read others describing cramping. As I am typing, I am feeling some cramping. It seems to be worse at night for me. I read that it is normal up until 10 or 12 weeks. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yea the cramping just never seems to stop! It is worse at night it can keep me awake at nights sometimes!! Yea it seems we are spot on the same dates! I haven't seen anyone yet I'm just going on when I think I ovulated. Are you in US or UK? I'm UK.Click to expand...

Congratulations great news, can I ask how many days the CBFM showed as a high reading and when did you DTD? I have been using the smiley face OPK's and after 6 mths still not pregnant. I am 35 and have had confirmed I am defo ovulating - thanks for your help and I hope you are resting


----------



## Bruingirl

I just recently joined. I turned 35 in December. We weren't trying, but not preventing and I found out I was pregnant in Jan. I lost the baby at 7 weeks. We've just started seriously trying now. I'm so scared that I'm too old.


----------



## Torontogal

Bruingirl said:


> I just recently joined. I turned 35 in December. We weren't trying, but not preventing and I found out I was pregnant in Jan. I lost the baby at 7 weeks. We've just started seriously trying now. I'm so scared that I'm too old.

Take it from someone two years older than you... you are so not too old! Especially since you conceived recently the odds are in your favour. Fertility does not go away just like that. Good luck!!!

Also, sorry for your loss.


----------



## Leikela

Bruingirl said:


> I just recently joined. I turned 35 in December. We weren't trying, but not preventing and I found out I was pregnant in Jan. I lost the baby at 7 weeks. We've just started seriously trying now. I'm so scared that I'm too old.

I echo the same sentiments as Toronto Gal! I too am 35 and that is just NOT OLD! When it's meant to be, it will be. :)


----------



## truly_blessed

take it from someone 7 years older than you ... you're not too old


----------



## PatTabs

Hi ladies...been away from BandB a few weeks but glad to see some new faces!
How are you all doing? Lots of :dust: to you all...

:hugs: bruingirl hang in there..

Smurfy - I used the CBFM and had 8 highs followed by 2 peaks if that helps and had a regular 29 day cycle.

Leikela...so sorry been AWOL how are you feeling? Hope all is well?
I still cannot believe I am am nearing the end of the first trimester..and finally my first scan is due on Tuesday..am so excited but also a little apprehensive, I bought myself one of those Pregnancy Week byWeek books and have been reading diligently but have got stuck at the tests pages, I know it's completely irrational but can't help but worry about the Downs test, also as only DH and I know I am just bursting to tell my family and friends!

I had my booking appt with the midwife last week and part of me was thinking am I pregnant or not? I only did the one test but the sore boobs and need to pee constantly are a good reminder, but roll on Tues!

Anyway another reason I have been away is we are moving house and it's so hectic but exciting, so currently I am up to my neck in boxes and mess, but it certainly feels like a new chapter approaching!

Lots of :hugs: to you and want to know how you are all doing!!

xx


----------



## Feline

Can I introduce myself and jump into this thread girlies? This is my second ever post on B&B....still trying to get the hang of it (and still trying to get the hang of this ttc thing ... 5 months of trying and nada so far ...).

Feline x


----------



## Leikela

Pat,

You are definitely a busy one! Wow! Best of luck with your move. :) Time sure does fly. I cannot believe you are almost done with your first trimester! 

I have been feeling miserable. Constant nausea and not feeling well so it is hard to eat. Tonight was the first night that I ate a full dinner in at least 5 days. I am trying not to complain though and take it all in stride!! How have you been feeling?


----------



## PatTabs

Feline said:


> Can I introduce myself and jump into this thread girlies? This is my second ever post on B&B....still trying to get the hang of it (and still trying to get the hang of this ttc thing ... 5 months of trying and nada so far ...).
> 
> Feline x

Welcome Feline!! :hugs: hang in there are you using anything or just going on instinct ATM? I am firm CBFM believer if you can spare the cash it was a good investment for me... :dust: to you!



Leikela said:


> Pat,
> 
> You are definitely a busy one! Wow! Best of luck with your move. :) Time sure does fly. I cannot believe you are almost done with your first trimester!
> 
> I have been feeling miserable. Constant nausea and not feeling well so it is hard to eat. Tonight was the first night that I ate a full dinner in at least 5 days. I am trying not to complain though and take it all in stride!! How have you been feeling?

Hey thanks I am really tired but excited, sorry about the nausea I have to admit I had about 3-4 weeks of it on and off and it really helped eating a little and often I realised it became much worse when I had am empty stomach and a long gap between meals. Also I love my food so the thought of not eating was just too awful so the little/often worked?! Hope you feel better soon.. :hugs:

The worst thing I have found is the complete exhaustion I have been like a cat sleeping all the time! Apart from that I feel quite lucky to have got this far, however I did wake up this morning and had some brown discharge for the first time so have been scouring the boards for other posts and feel reassured that unless it turns red not to worry. I assume with the move I have been overdoing it a little so will try and take it easy but the actual big move is tomorrow.. Ah well..
:dohh:


----------



## Leikela

Pat,

I am so glad that you aren't feeling too sick! I hear you about the exhaustion though. Around lunch time, I seriously need a nap but can't since I am working. Everyday when I get home from work though, it is right to bed to rest. LOL

I wouldn't worry about the brown spotting. I too have heard it is normal. I over did it at the gym last Saturday morning and thought I saw some brown spotting when I wiped. I have not been over doing it since and it has stopped.

Good luck with the big move tomorrow and try and take it easy! :)


----------



## Feline

PatTabs said:


> Welcome Feline!! :hugs: hang in there are you using anything or just going on instinct ATM? I am firm CBFM believer if you can spare the cash it was a good investment for me... :dust: to you!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey thanks I am really tired but excited, sorry about the nausea I have to admit I had about 3-4 weeks of it on and off and it really helped eating a little and often I realised it became much worse when I had am empty stomach and a long gap between meals. Also I love my food so the thought of not eating was just too awful so the little/often worked?! Hope you feel better soon.. :hugs:
> 
> The worst thing I have found is the complete exhaustion I have been like a cat sleeping all the time! Apart from that I feel quite lucky to have got this far, however I did wake up this morning and had some brown discharge for the first time so have been scouring the boards for other posts and feel reassured that unless it turns red not to worry. I assume with the move I have been overdoing it a little so will try and take it easy but the actual big move is tomorrow.. Ah well..
> :dohh:

Aww, Pat, thanks for your lovely reply. I'm going at this like a scientific experiment; am using the ovulation predictor kits, so know am getting an LH surge each month. Would you recommend the cbhm over opks? I don't know much about cbhm, will check it out. 

A zillion congratulations by the way ...wishing you all the luck and happy happenings in the world!

Felinex


----------

